# Outside Door Button Adjustment



## tony67 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

On my 67, the driver's side exterior door button has to be pushed quite hard to get the door unlatched. I know everything else is good with the door since it opens like a dream from the inside handle. There aren't any issues with the door resting on the catch, hinges worn out, alignment, etc.

I'm assuming there is some adjusting that can be done with the linkage between the outside button and the latch mechanism. Can anyone describe where this adjustment is done?

Thanks in advance,
Tony


----------

